# How Many Do Not Get Fish



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, I see how every posts their huge catches and how they catch so many all of the time. I'd like to know how often people do NOT catch something for a change? I would say that 75% average...I do not catch anything at all. I go fishing at the jetty 3 times a week. Before the questions start rolling in...I use live mullet, fiddler crabs..fresh peeled shrimp. No#1 owner hooks. Flourocarbon leaders,etc.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Are you saying that if you fish 4 days in a row that you wont catch fish 3 of those days?Those are terrible odds.No more than 5 percent of the time do I not catch anything.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea. Deff terrible odds. The only time i face odds like that are during jan-feb and thats freshwater fishing when the water temp is 40 sum degrees. Your odds should deff be better than that. Now I dont catch trophy fish on every outing but i am catching fish and thats the important thing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom ... I am with Pat on this ... at least when it comes to fishing Assateague (the Ocean). About 1 in 4 trips are completely fishless and mind you these are short (4-5 hour) trips. I do catch a lot of doggies, sand sharks and skates but my ratio of keepers to non keepers is real low. That being said i would figure that Florida would have a little more in the way of fish to catch at most times of the year.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I tend to have a 25% unsuccessful rate for surf. However, this time of year I start to switch to panfishing with this nice nip. Gets the crappie biting far better than some of the oceans. In FL you can usually pick up a whiting or bluefish anytime in the year from the surf. Keepers that I consider table fare are lower, how low I'm unsure.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Anorexic Fish??*

I am fishing a jetty. Can't really go wrong as far as the location goes. Like I said...told you what i'm using for bait and so on. I can't really do much else. But Yea, I went for about a month!, 3 times a week and hardly caught a thing. I did catch maybe a small snapper here and there and those kind of things, but not much. I could fish on the ocean side of the jetty and get some bluefish, but i would rather catch nothing instead of them. It's pretty discouraging. You'd think their is all kinds of fish in a jetty. By the way, a quick note: What if I attach a small piece of red yarn to a hook(along side the bait). I saw once somewhere that it's an old practice...?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

inlets don't always hold fish. Incoming and outgoing tide give you the best shot at it. Just curious...why would you rather catch nothing than catch a blueish? I like the fight they put up and if nothing else is hitting, then I amuse myself with them. You don't have to keep them if you dont like them for table fare, but it certainly beats catching nothing.

I have to confess to about a 35% no catch rate...usually when surf fishing as I really don't live in the area of the surf (2 hrs away) and really have not yet learned the beaches as i should.

And remember ....folks don't usually post their failures...only the successes (most of the time)
So yes...you will see good catches posted here and on other boards, but the times we get skunked don't get reported unless there is a reason to do so, i.e., this post as to why no fish are being caught.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*As far as catching what I am after*

I would have to admit that I have a fairly high failure rate.

I will however add that if I am limiting myself to expectations of large stripers or big red drum (most of the time) that I have to understand my success rate is going to be lower. 

I will amuse myself with whatever is available, however, rather than walk away with a total skunk.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I would have to admit that I have a fairly high failure rate.
> 
> I will however add that if I am limiting myself to expectations of large stripers or big red drum (most of the time) that I have to understand my success rate is going to be lower.
> 
> I will amuse myself with whatever is available, however, rather than walk away with a total skunk.


That's my view as well. When I am on the surf I want stripers and choppers or other nice eating fish. I will sometimes snag a croaker or whiting or two and technically its not a skunk but it still feels like it. 

I often go fishing alot during July and August and my efforts are usually rewarded with small spot and croaker. I still like it but I am after something else


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

How often do I catch what I'm after - maybe 50% on average. Better with some species than others ... a lot lower with stripers  

How often do I get the skunk ... maybe 5% of the time ... hey, you can always catch a sunfish or a doggie ... not sure if that should count as a no-skunk outing or not  I'll extend an outing as long as necessary to avoid the skunk


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I'll extend an outing as long as necessary to avoid the skunk



Thought I was the only one that did this!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fishing is alot like Gambling..sometimes you win, sometimes you don't*

Now everyone's coming out of the woodwork! You're right about how you just see when someone catches a huge fish and posts it, but not when they catch nothing. If I catch a 7 inch snapper or a toadfish..i consider that not really catching anything. To me, catching "something", is to catch a keeper.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*pat..*

Are people catching around you??
I am a copy cat when it comes to fishing.. If I am not catching that many I switch and fish like people who are... Always watch the locals... they know how to catch em...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Should I put Menu on my Hook?*

Most of the time at the jetty, I'm either the only one out there, or their might be one or two others. They are usually pretty far away and i'm not always watching them. But, I really don't think many are catching much fish the past month or so, not just me. I go during the weekdays. But when I went this past Saturday and their were alot of people fishing, I saw that occasionally one guy would pull up about 4-5 sheepshead it seemed like. Didn't see other catching them though or in fact, any kind. And their were about 10 people spaced up and down the jetty. Isn't it supposed to get better near spring..the fishing?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Pat

Do yourself a favor Take a guided fishing trip once or twice. I know it's expensive, but you learn a lot from a guide. And by the way, a guided fishing trip includes a party boat or a six man charter. The mates on a party boat are usually good fisherman. 

Other options, since you are obviously not catching much....Ask around at different bait and tackle shops. Not just the one you always go to. Try Pier Fishing. I hear some of the piers in Fla go out a ways into the ocean. We have one here in Raritan Bay that goes out a quarter mile in the bay. 

Try the backwaters. They sometimes hold fish when other places don't. Rent a skiff and prowl the holes and inlets for a different presentation. Drift fishing covers a lot or water and when you start catching you can anchor. 

Find the bait...if there's no bait in the water, then there's no fish to be had. Saltwater fishing isn't like lake fishing. In a lake, the fish are there no matter what. They have no place to go. All you have to do to catch them is to locate their structure and go to it 

Ocean fishing is different. Game fish follow the bait. If the bait is offshore then so are the fish. If the bait is inshore, then so are the game fish. 


Long and short of it is...don't limit yourself to one stretch of water. If you do you are bound to be disappointed. Most successful shore fisherman I know are very mobile and it increases their success rate. My failing in surf fishing is that I'm primarily a bait fisherman. I'm lazy about moving from an unproductive spot as it's a pain to relocate with the cooler, the rods and the tackle bag. I should move around more.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*For me*

It's about 50-50.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree first off that this is a great post. You never read these kind of realistic posts. They are usually how big & plentiful the fish are all the time, at least that's what it seems. 

I find that for every 4 times out I will have 1 day that there will be absolutely nothing. I fish more fresh water then salt(beach), but still find the ratio about the same. I fish lures only and find that no matter what I use or where I go if it's a bad day- it's a baaaaad day. I will find that in fresh or salt doesn't matter... if the fish aren't there or not biting- no matter what I do as mare as presentation or location it never seems to matter. I don't fish from a boat- very rarely so that limits my ability. 

The one thing I can say is that no matter what I'm fishing- surf for striper, bass lake, or trout stream I can be assured that there is no consistency to what is going on. Example... I can go to the beach and catch a dozen beautiful stripers with almost no effort using some plugs. Go back to the exact spot the next day or several times that week and have absolutely 0 catches using the same type of lures & presentations. 

The only thing I'll say is that it def. keeps me coming back- I like the challenge. I don't think I would be so obsessed with fishing if I knew every time I go out I would be having a great day. It's def. a hunting mentality that we crave. Sometimes we win, sometimes they win. Don't sweat it too much- keep trying. 

The only other advise I'd give is if I keep going back to a particular hole or spot and keep consistently having no luck at all I'd give up on that spot. Find another spot and keep "moving" until you find a spot that you can get lucky on. I don't necessarily mean that day you're fishing, but try another spot the next time out. An example would be that I spent at about 20outings this summer at a huge freshwater bass lake, convinced it was a good lake-because ppl.kept telling me success stories. Well everytime out I would fish 4-5 hrs. and come home sometimes with not even a nibble. I became so frustrated that I stopped going to that lake, and went to another (smaller) lake-well wouldn't you know the next dozen or so outings I always got at least 2 fish. So, that's my lake- until I hit a dry spell there, then I'll go somewhere else.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I fish a lot with my buddies. Especially if it's far away. So, it's not often that the whole group gets the skunk, but there's always seems to be someone in the group that gets skunked no matter what. His name is fingers.  And I don't consider doggies and skates to be a catch. There must be a feeshy in the cooler. Percentage wise, it's real low on ocean stripers for me. In fact, last year it was zero :redface: But some fish like perch, catfish, croaker, etc. are always available. I don't think i've ever been skunked on a perch or catfish trip. I guess I'm naturally optimistic. As long as they're biting, I'll keep going out to fish for them regardless of how many times I get skunked


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fish*

I used to fish on a pier on the intra coastal here for about 3 months or so and never caught a thing there. That was when I first started to really "fish". I just got really interested about 10 months ago and have been going about 3 times week since. Well, then I started to try the inlet nearby. I started to catch some nice fish!..reds, some snook, grouper,etc. Not all the time, but still sometimes. I'm not sure where else i can go locally. I'd go to the pier on the ocean, but it's $4 each time. I really can't afford going 3 times a week there. I did go there for a while and didn't have much luck there even. I might try it again though soon. Worth a try. Or , I might go wayyy down to the other end of the inlet.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You always beat me to the punch when you can get in a cheap shot  Actually, Fishbait is right, I have inherited his Skunk appeal and I am now "that guy" . . . you know who I'm talking about, that one guy in your group that never catches anything while it's a blitz for everyone else. A real life analogy would be the D.U.F. that women have (Designated Ugly Friend). The one to always have around in case they meet Mr. Right. You automatically look like a model if your surrounded by a troll. I'm that troll when it comes to fishing. Catch rate: 25% (including junk fish).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Where is Husky in this thread?  (sorry T, couldn't resist. Haahaa...)

When I fish with Husky, I'm averaging 0% success rate. Pretty consistent too. Last time I went out with him, I couldn't even get anything at Wawa either. They shut down for some odd reason. Wawa never closes, never... Wawa closing is like saying Elton John is manly...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Where is Husky in this thread?  (sorry T, couldn't resist. Haahaa...)
> 
> When I fish with Husky, I'm averaging 0% success rate. Pretty consistent too. Last time I went out with him, I couldn't even get anything at Wawa either. They shut down for some odd reason. Wawa never closes, never... Wawa closing is like saying Elton John is manly...


LMAO       

I have heard tell of this Husky Skunk ... I thought it only pertained to feeshin' though.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

pat....

Seems like you are fishing mostly the protected water. Try the very end of the inlet where it meets the ocean. Fish the current seams and breaks.

Good Luck and don't forget to talk to th other guys that are fiishing the same spot.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Honestly I very rarely have a day that I go fishing anywhere and end up skunked....I may not catch what I'm after, sometimes the fish are small, but very rarely do I come home with the skunk on my back. Usually when that happens, the trip is cut short for one reason or another and I didn't get as much fishing time as I wanted, or I just went to a body of water that I know sucks, but didn't have time to get anywhere good....


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Pat*

The secret to being one of those fish catching machines is to fish when the fish are there I started keeping a diary of my fishing trips, that included weather conditions, tides, bait, and dates. That will help you know when to go fishing You won't catch fish if the fish aren't there 

Read the fishing reports and sometimes just watch other fishermen.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, SeaSalt...
It depends on what I am targeting. I can go out in the summer and catch SOMETHING any day/time of the week. But, I only really want to catch rockfish. 

So, I might use a 5/0 or 6/0 hook and know that the spot/perch/most of the croaker will leave it alone.

As for the ocean or even Kent Narrows, its pretty much a skunk every time. All those dogfish last trip don't count. 

I don't do well at KN. Not sure why. Only went like 3 or 4 times this past year though.

In general, if you are going somewhere and consistently not catching fish, go somewhere else or try something different. 

Hey John, for the record, the first time I remember fishing with you and Sandcrab both, I caught a couple of nice fish while you caught nada...it was at Sandy point and I was using my 12' ugly stick with the abu 6500 AB levelwind. Long time ago...

I remember it well cause I was over talking to Sandcrab and had to run halfway across the beach to get to my rods (before I used circle hooks)...

The skunk only came after I knew you and we actually went fishing together a couple of times...so maybe You are really the cursed one???opcorn:


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i catch stuff 90% of the time but then again i go fishing almost everyday and usually im out there for more than 5 hours everytime...on the weekends its more like 15 hours a day


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

derekxec said:


> i catch stuff 90% of the time but then again i go fishing almost everyday and usually im out there for more than 5 hours everytime...on the weekends its more like 15 hours a day


Jesus H Christ ... now that's what I wanna do ... too bad it doesn't pay the mortgage  

fish on man !


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Hey John, for the record, the first time I remember fishing with you and Sandcrab both, I caught a couple of nice fish while you caught nada...it was at Sandy point and I was using my 12' ugly stick with the abu 6500 AB levelwind. Long time ago...
> 
> I remember it well cause I was over talking to Sandcrab and had to run halfway across the beach to get to my rods (before I used circle hooks)...
> 
> The skunk only came after I knew you and we actually went fishing together a couple of times...so maybe You are really the cursed one???opcorn:


dope!! maybe the curse is from me... curse of Seasalt! everyone beaware...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

My secret to not having skunk days is teaching my girlfriend to fish. She covers the close in fishing and I cover the not quite so close in fishing. Seems to work, she's got me beat on stripers this year. It does get a little expensive having to buy two of everything(waders,warm jackets,sandspikes,reels etc.) though, but it's worth it.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Go back to the same jetty with no bait, take a couple of lures instead and work the whole jetty. If it is too big to work the whole jetty, still move around alot...you will cover a lot more territory. You will find the honey hole using this method.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> Where is Husky in this thread?  (sorry T, couldn't resist. Haahaa...)
> 
> When I fish with Husky, I'm averaging 0% success rate. Pretty consistent too. Last time I went out with him, I couldn't even get anything at Wawa either. They shut down for some odd reason. Wawa never closes, never... Wawa closing is like saying Elton John is manly...


I don't know. Both times I've fished with Husky I've done OK. Sure, dogfish are relative skunks, but it's still better than an absolute skunk! 

Oh, and I meant to say, that yes, despite my mojo being strong enough to overcome Husky's curse, it's still not enough to guarantee a fine catch every time out. :redface:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

i think I have an average success rate of catching fish every time I go out. No I am not saying it is the species I am looking for but I do catch fish.. No on the other hand my rate of catching at night is at about 1% to negative 100%.. Can't seem to catch anything at night fishing..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i just want to mention, my success rate of catching fish did go up with having a yak.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The skunk is actually transferrable. It regularly jumps from the back of one fisherman to the back of a lesser fisherman. So, it's pretty dangerous to fish with the guy who has one on his back because it may jump on yours. Newbies are exempt from this rule because beginner's luck is a powerful repellant to the skunk. Fingers and Husky should go fish together with a third lousy fisherman such as okimavich and let their skunk jump on his back for a while. Recent scientific studies have confirmed that it is possible to have two skunks hang on a single persons back at the same time, so give it a try!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lures*

What are some good lures and what lure will catch what...........in a JETTY.QUOTE=Lipyourown;255144]Go back to the same jetty with no bait, take a couple of lures instead and work the whole jetty. If it is too big to work the whole jetty, still move around alot...you will cover a lot more territory. You will find the honey hole using this method.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

patindaytona said:


> What are some good lures and what lure will catch what...........in a JETTY.


7/8 or 1oz Got-Cha lures are my go to for most inshore saltwater fishing. Clarkspoons behind a short fluro leader, with a casting weight in front of it works well too. On Florida jetties, I'd expect bluefish, spanish mackeral, redfish, trout, jacks and pompano to hit these two lures. Throw in a few jigs in varying sizes (especially pompano jigs) and a couple of spoons, and you'd get most of the predatory species that inhabit jetties.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Storm shads, mirrolures, good old bucktail...not sure what works in Florida but I assume the above 3 do. Perhaps a Kastmaster burned up each side of the jetty to see if there are agressive fish around. I like outgoing tides for jetties and inlets.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> The skunk is actually transferrable. It regularly jumps from the back of one fisherman to the back of a lesser fisherman. So, it's pretty dangerous to fish with the guy who has one on his back because it may jump on yours. Newbies are exempt from this rule because beginner's luck is a powerful repellant to the skunk. Fingers and Husky should go fish together with a third lousy fisherman such as okimavich and let their skunk jump on his back for a while. Recent scientific studies have confirmed that it is possible to have two skunks hang on a single persons back at the same time, so give it a try!


That's pretty funny    Aren't you the guy that regularly falls asleep on the beach?    Besides, I know Okimavich's got the toggin' touch down pat and Husky's a doggie machine!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> The skunk is actually transferrable. It regularly jumps from the back of one fisherman to the back of a lesser fisherman. So, it's pretty dangerous to fish with the guy who has one on his back because it may jump on yours. Newbies are exempt from this rule because beginner's luck is a powerful repellant to the skunk. Fingers and Husky should go fish together with a third lousy fisherman such as okimavich and let their skunk jump on his back for a while. Recent scientific studies have confirmed that it is possible to have two skunks hang on a single persons back at the same time, so give it a try!


skunkorama... haahaa


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Last year I pier fished for King Mackerel, and surf fished only once. I never got skunked since I was always able to find a whiting or bluefish, sometimes Spanish Macks, flounder, and spots, but the Kings were never to be found. I usually catch something, and I have only being skunked once, and it was during the winter. Its called 'fishing' for a reason, if we all go 'catching' for one specific species then our success rates would be dismal (hence my 0% king rate last year). I'm going to catch one in '07 though!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's pretty funny    Aren't you the guy that regularly falls asleep on the beach?    Besides, I know Okimavich's got the toggin' touch down pat and Husky's a doggie machine!


That's an ugly rumor spread by a mean Korean guy.  Big O is a fine fisherman, but he's had poor luck lately. This may be a small window of opportunity for you guys. All of us will be up at Nicodemus on Saturday in case anyone wants to join in on the fun and transfer some skunk around, just stay the hell away from me!  I've been carrying that damn rodent for almost a year and finally got rid of it!


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Cheer Up!!!!*

Don't feel too bad Pat. I've been to Buxton 3 times in the past 3 months....fished two days each visit. Thus far it has cost me:
Motel.......$720.00 (3 night stays each time)
Gas.........$180.00 (Live 5.5 hours away)
Food........$250.00 (Does not include fish)
Bait/Tackle$125.00
Speeding Ticket$350.00
*TOTAL: $1,625.00*

OCEAN YIELD: 3 Skates; 4 dogfish; 3 Blues; 8 flounder (all undersized) and a stump.

SO....CHEER UP MY FREIND


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Depends on the season, conditions and what I am trying to target. During the spring, summer and fall I pretty much catch every outing (sometimes they are not legal size but a catch is a catch). I would have to say about 95% of the time I do catch something and about 90% of the time it is something of legal size. Now during the winter it can be a different story. I go out less often but when i do go out it is a 50/50 chance that I will be catching something of legal size. Since relocating to Jersey and being quite a novice as to the locations of some fishing holes out of the 15 or so times I have been out I got skunked twice, I believe.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hooker9 said:


> Don't feel too bad Pat. I've been to Buxton 3 times in the past 3 months....fished two days each visit. Thus far it has cost me:
> Motel.......$720.00 (3 night stays each time)
> Gas.........$180.00 (Live 5.5 hours away)
> Food........$250.00 (Does not include fish)
> ...


Hooker9, according to numbers you are averaging $90.28 per ocean creature. If you minus skates and dogfish thats $147.73 per fish. That sounds similar to my number... :fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Interesting thread...

I dutifully report ALL of my fishing trips, the good, the bad, and the ugly.

I just researched the last 30 or so trips I've made, and there has only been ONE skunk. That was the first trip of this year, and it didn't take long to shake him off.

Since I don't fish for food, but just for the sake of fishing, any live creature that I pull out of the water counts as a "catch".

I nearly always catch something.

Sometimes I catch something worth braggin' about... 

That's good enough for me!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Jesus H Christ ... now that's what I wanna do ... too bad it doesn't pay the mortgage
> 
> fish on man !


lol i work part time(26 hours a week) and make more than most people that work fulltime so i have lots of fishing time


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Old Saying*

10% of the Fishermen catch 90% of the fish ...

I would give my old place another shot or two and pay attention of the tide ...... Change of tide is almost always the better time to go ..... and I would throw lures and see where the fish are ...... Which side and all that ..... 

I almost always catch something too ..... but I have a variety of bait out at different distances ... and see where the fish are ..... and watch the waves to try and read the water ..... 

My sure fire bait .... big frozen block of squid ..... something is going to hit it ..... I try and target certain fish ...... more miss than hit if it's something bigger ...... but I love to catch anything .....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

well lets see...caught 33 folunder one day with 0 keepers...every day i fish is a keeper even if i don't catch a fish...i've had slow days but i always enjoyed them...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Skunk days are reserved for days I have to work:--| 

I prolly hook something about half the time. But a hot cup of coffee with an early morning sunrise or cool burpsie watching the sun set over Albemarle sound help me remember that it's not always about fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK I am here to toss off the entire works,,, not to say I don't love fishn and even more catchn feesh but when ya own your own business and now 2 of them fishn turns into a whole new ball game.
I fish to relax and unwind, when I fish on the pier I would go out on a Friday night and sometimes live on the pier till Sunday afternoon  
When I drive South to OBX the second my tires hit the sand the worries of work get stuck behind.
So even though catchn is great, being on the beach or pier is the most important thing to me.

To much $$$ in gear to count.
Catchn is worth a few $$$
Relaxing = Priceless


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have*

to agree on keeping a log:beer: i rarely get skunked cause i at least catch bait (95% i use livebait) and i still castnet, but i enjoy catching baitfish on my micro rig. That sets the day for me, at time this is just as much fun as anything else. Most of us started out by having somebody show us (my dad show me) so i already had a great wealth of info handed down to me like most of you did also. For the new people that are starting out, and don't have anybody to show you the ropes. It can be pretty hard and disppointing at times, but you have to put the time into it and learn also...(Nobody here was a fishing god over nite ) we all have paid our dues, this is a sport. And just like any other sport you have to practice, and be willing to learn new things. If you are going out and doing the same thing over and over, and not catching anything. Guess what??? you arent going to catch anything!! And i am not getting on you Pat, as we have talk many times. But you are still pretty new to this sport, and since you don't have anyone to teach you. You have to do like other have said, copy what people are doing. Be willing to change things, just because you caught something on one bait or rig. Doesnt mean it going to work all the time. Learning to fish the tides and weather is another big part to fishing. So is learning when to go and when to stay home, if i was as close to water as you are. I would be at the halifax everyday, (yes there are fish there) I don't expect to catch what i target all the time, (it just doesnt happen) but i try to learn something new everytime i go out. And if i don't catch anything that fine also, i don't get upset with it. If you are in this sport to catch fish all the time, then you are missing the point to fishing. Learn to enjoy yourselve and have fun no matter what happen, and try new things....And you will start to catch more fish, don't try to force it...fishing is about the enjoyment of being out alone or with friends and just being on the water....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I usually always end up with something when I go out. I don't always take a pic and haven't reported in awhile. I posted a report just for the sake of it about some catfish and small trout but, figured I'm wasting peoples time with trash fish reports. When the bigguns start moving in I'll report more. So I guess you can look at it this way. The lack of reports can be seen as unsuccessful fishing. I'm like Shooter though. I love just being on the water.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fish Science*

I figure that a jetty would be a prime spot to catch fish. The fish there move everywhere all the time. Would it matter that much if I just went about 250 yrds. further down the jetty? I do sometimes fish in a different part of the jetty. But the topography of a jetty is really pretty much the same, except maybe a few holes closer to shore here and there. I wouldn't know where they're at though. If I catch a fish one day, it wouldn't mean theirs a honey hole where i caught it.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Pat now you are thinking..*

In most cases there are areas of piers that produce better than others.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> I figure that a jetty would be a prime spot to catch fish. The fish there move everywhere all the time. Would it matter that much if I just went about 250 yrds. further down the jetty? I do sometimes fish in a different part of the jetty. But the topography of a jetty is really pretty much the same, except maybe a few holes closer to shore here and there. I wouldn't know where they're at though. If I catch a fish one day, it wouldn't mean theirs a honey hole where i caught it.


Pat ... I am not THAT new to fishing but like you I really had no one to teach me. My brother did teach me a little but by the time we were able to actually go fishing he fell real ill and then passed away. I have been pier fishing since the late 80's early nineties. I have been surf fishing only for the past 3 years. No one I knew liked to fish or knew how to so I was always on my own. I have found that the more I fish with others the more I learn and the more fun I have. At times I want to be alone with nature but there are times that its fun to be part of a group. I would suggest to you to find a few fisherman in the area (it seems like there are plenty on th fla board) and go out with them. Change your locale from time to time. I would LOVE to be able to fish 3 times a week that means I could learn 3 times as fast. I am lucky to go once a week when the weather and fish cooperate.

If you want to learn read these boards but more importantly fish with others that have more experience.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*a few thoughts*

Well it's called fishing and not catching 

Hey honey im going catching today, just doesn't have the ring to it ya know. Plus it matters what you are fishing for. Like mentioned in earlier posts... If I am going for bigger fish, rock and blues, I will use chunks and bigger hooks. I wont hit those croakers or spot or mullet,etc... so if i am in a rut, I will toss out some squid or bloods on a smaller hook to have fun catching smaller fish. its fun and helps pass the time.

Also when lure fishing at the inlets, sometimes, if space permits, I will soak some bait for the same reasons as above.

Odds dont always play out like you may like. Take the pick up line "hey want to go home with me?" Figure it has a 1% success rate. So if you ask 100 people you are getting lucky. Ask 200 you are getting lucky twice!.  

If it were only that easy...

But fishing is like the lottery got to play to win. Maybe change up your presentation, bait, hook size, time of day, tides, etc. 

Either way, you are still fishing, so enjoy!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*The Sheepshead finally Fell for it...*

Caught 3 nice sized sheepshead today. Largest was about 15" ? Used live shrimp, but actually caught two on the fresh peeled shrimp(that died this morning due to my aerator dieing on me..go a new one). Had a real big one but lost it in the rocks. The weather?...spotty rain and cold front. Just goes to show..the weather doesn't matter that much. I loose so many hooks and sinkers though..about 5 rigs each time. That's the jetty fishing though..expected. I think I'll use chunk mullet on my bait runner from now on so I won't have to bring it in to see if my baits gone so often. And use the live shrimp on my hand held Lite rod.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*tie your own*

Pat congrats .... glad to hear you hooked up .... the begining of a front is a good time to fish ... So what did you learn today .... Just think and remember that .... If I can learn just one thing a trip it's been a success .... and if I caught fish it was an excellent trip .... I've spent the last couple of years surfing the net trying to learn but on the water is where it comes together and picking up anything off others that seem to catch fish .... just watch them and ask lots of questions without crowding them .... Who knows you might just find a fishing buddy ...


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Job man!  Like some of those above I learned it by myself. Fished for a long time in the salt before catching anything. Now I go alone sometime but have a good friend that shares the surf with me. We do ok together and we each are trying different things until we start hitting. Then we switch to what s productive.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*fishing by the numbers*

a few thoughts
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Well it's called fishing and not catching



I gotta go with Jeff on this one....there is no guarantees in fishing or hunting. If everyone could do it...well, everyone would and that would really suck. Most people give up on tough sports like surf fishing and bowhunting...and that's precisely why I cling to them!

The law of averages eventually helps rid the skunk from someone. I've always believed that every hour fishing with the skunk increases your odds of ridding of the dang thing.

Our group known affectionately as the Moore County Bottom Feeders Association would have quit years ago if it was only about catching fish.

Our numbers: 8 men 10 years at the OBX:
4 citation, under 50 legal slot fish (drum,trout,flounder,striper), too many pecker size blues to count, and the rest is what everyone else encounters...mucho skate & dogfish. 

We've fed ourselves striper and drum that we caught (not bought):beer: only 3 of those ten years. 

Bottom line: It's all about the friendships and memories. If you do happen to land that once in a lifetime trophy striper or drum, well, that's just icing on the ole cake.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Say Hello to my Little Friend (finger mullets)*

It's very cold today..early..caught some finger mullet last night along with some mendhaden..i think they are..about 2" long..very shiny. I hope they're still alive this morning! Won't be getting any sheepshead today. They won't touch those baits. See if I can catch a big one..I'll report later.


----------

